# Ozonys Curve Ver.....



## echo trailer (27. März 2013)

...feinerung 

Als ich anfangs ein paar Jahre 20" gefahren bin, war mein letzter Rahmen der Ozonys Curve. 

Ratz fatz war am Unterrohr eingerissen. 
Das durfte nicht so bleiben. Also  wurde er geflickt:


----------



## echo trailer (27. März 2013)

Es sollte weiter gehen.

als ich auf 26" umgestiegen bin, hatte ich damals meine Hope für hinten verkauft. 
Felgenbremsen habe ich aber noch hier liegen.

Außerdem habe ich damals dazu geneigt die Disc bei Sidehops zu verbiegen, wenn ich abgerutscht bin.

Ihr ahnt es:

HS33 Aufnahme muss ran 

Wenn schon denn schon: Bei dem Rahmen gleich mit Brakebooster ->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trailer (27. März 2013)

Nächster Schritt....
Ran das Ding: 









...sorry für die Bildqualität.

Ich gebe zu, das Ding ist etwas breit geworden....hatten mein Vater und ich nicht ganz beachtet.... aber sau steif ist es auch 

einziges Problem: Die Bohrungen sind leider nicht da gelandet wo sie sein sollten.....wieso auch immer. 

nun muss ich mit der Kette etwas improvisieren.

Weitere Bilder folgen.


----------



## family-biker (27. März 2013)

ich finds genial.custom rulez!


----------



## dane08 (27. März 2013)

schönes ding, hattest du ja schon von erzählt. Wer von euch kann den schweißen oder haste das woanders machen lassen?


----------



## echo trailer (27. März 2013)

Von uns kann leider niemand schweißen


----------



## echo trailer (28. März 2013)

Sieht mit Farbe garnicht mehr so monströs aus, finde ich 














....okay am Unterrohr sticht das Ding immer noch ziemlich ins Auge


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. März 2013)

Gefällt mir gut !


----------



## patrick_97 (28. März 2013)

Sieht eigentlich toll aus


----------



## family-biker (29. März 2013)

rahmen wegen dem boosterbereich danach hitzebehandelt?
dürfte ordentlich biaxialspannung drauf sein,bei der schweissfläche.
ansonsten vor der benutzung paar wochen lagern,je nach legierung


----------



## echo trailer (29. März 2013)

Natürlich nicht wärmebehandelt 

....wie lange und bei wie viel grad müsste man den denn Wärmebehandeln chef?

...nu ist aber auch eh schon lack drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (29. März 2013)

echo trailer schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht wärmebehandelt
> 
> ....wie lange und bei wie viel grad müsste man den denn Wärmebehandeln chef?
> 
> ...nu ist aber auch eh schon lack drauf



Kommt auf die Zusammensetzung vom Alu an..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. März 2013)

Schmeiß das 45 min in die Microwelle...


----------



## family-biker (29. März 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Schmeiß das 45 min in die Microwelle...


genau,paar spraydosen dazu,damit die erforderliche temperatur erreicht wird!
scherz beiseite,die behandlung hängt von der werkstofflegierung ab.
bei geschweissten alukonstruktionen muss man leider wirklich sagen,dass du ein auge auf die nahtränder haben solltest,wenns nicht behandelt wurde.
oder wie gesagt ein paar wochen unter der heizung liegen lassen,geht allerdings nur bei einigen legierungen.7005 denk ich,sonst fällt mir nix ein im moment.
6061 braucht glaube ich ne t6,das zu erklären würde jetzt den rahmen sprengen(welch wortwitz).
google das thema einfach mal,wikis gibts en mas dazu.


deswegen steh ich auf crmo...


----------



## chris177 (31. März 2013)

gefällt mir sieht ganz ordentlich aus. 
hast du den brakebooster fräsen lassen oder wie haste es gemacht? 
interessiere mich nämlich auch dafür ;-)


----------



## chris177 (31. März 2013)

weil mein Rahmen auch keine hs Aufnahme hat und ich vlei auch wieder auf hs umsteigen will


----------



## echo trailer (1. April 2013)

Ja der Brakebooster mit HS-Aufnahme wurde Extra gefräst.

Das Fahrrad ist jetzt übrigens zusammen gebaut 

Bilder folgen.

ich kann schon mal sagen: Der Druckpunkt ist ******** hart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris177 (1. April 2013)

wie haste es schweißen lassen 
weil ich gelesen habe das 6061 ******* schweißen lässt? 
was haste für den brakebooster bezahlt oder privat machen lassen


----------



## echo trailer (1. April 2013)

ganz normal ohne schick schnack und pi pa po
einfach drauf! 

War kein Ding, wie es zu sehen ist. Der Mann hat es aber auch drauf 

privat. Und nicht auf Wunsch für jedermann.


----------



## chris177 (1. April 2013)

ganz normal also ok also nicht erwärmt oder so
also macht der nicht noch einen oder so interessieren würde es mich trotzdem ;-)


----------



## echo trailer (1. April 2013)

nein, nicht erwärmt. so viel ich weiß......ich kann aber auch noch mal nachfragen.

der macht ganz sicher, nicht noch einen....
tut mir leid


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. April 2013)

chris177 schrieb:


> ganz normal also ok also nicht erwärmt oder so
> also macht der nicht noch einen oder so interessieren würde es mich trotzdem ;-)



Interpunktion, oder so...?


----------



## family-biker (1. April 2013)

die leute heutzutage meinen das heisst piercing


----------



## ingoingo (2. April 2013)

habe meinen Zhi auch eben nochmal zum schweißen abgegeben. Kettenstrebe auf Antriebsseite durch. 
Hab prophylaktisch beide Seiten mit einem Gusset versehen.
Bilder poste ich wenn ich ihn zurück bekomme....


----------



## echo trailer (5. April 2013)

So jetzt gibts Bilder...in gewohnter Qualität 
...ordentliche Bilder von meinem 20" und 26" wird es bei Zeiten noch in der Bike-Gallerie zu sehen geben 


















Und ich möchte bermerken: 
Das Rad ist überwiegend aus alten Teilen zusammen gebaut.

Echo 4-Kant Kurbeln mit Shimano Tretlager.
Pedale sind meine allerersten.....Pins habe ich noch mal scharf geflext

Trialtech HR Felge mir ausgfrästen Löchern und Echo TR Disc Nabe
Echo Urban Vorderrad. Felge ohne Hohlkammer und Löcher gebohrt

Try-All Elite Lenker

Try All ligth HR-Reifen
Vorne: Angekokelter Maxxis 
vom Zustand der Schläuche und Anzahl der Flicken wollen wir mal gar nicht erst berichten.

Hope Mono Trial mit Rockman Scheibe 
Hinten: Echo TR Bremsgriff mit gefrästem Metallkolben und 2 Dichtungsringen (leider doch nicht 100%ig dicht) und Magura HS33 -Nehmer .

Gabel spricht für sich.


Neu (gebraucht) gekauft wurden: Halteschellen, Rockring, Vorbau und Steuersatz.


----------



## ingoingo (5. April 2013)

Fragt wenns um schweiÃen geht einfach mal den Ã¶rtlichen Schlosser. Wenn ihr GlÃ¼ck habt hat er ein Wechselstrom Wig GerÃ¤t und schweiÃt euch fÃ¼r wenig Geld eure RÃ¤der....
Bei mir haben beide Kettenstreben 15â¬ gekostet. (Vorbereitung wie vom Lack/Eloxal befreien, alte SchweiÃnaht auftrennen, Gussets machen...selbst erledigt)


----------



## chris177 (7. April 2013)

sieht echt klasse aus
mal ne frage könntest du mir eine technische Zeichnung schicken wenn er kein neuen macht 
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (9. April 2013)

Auch wenn der örtliche Schweißer ein Gerät hat, welches das kann, hat er in der Regel nicht den passenden Draht.
Vor allem weil meistens nicht mal bekannt ist welche Legierung der Rahmen hat. Hier hilft in vornherein eine genaue Recherche.

Ich könnte anbieten Rahmen zu Schweißen, habe aber grad auch nur nen Draht für 7020 Alu da. Alle weiteren Drähte müsste ich schaun ob ich mal ne Probepackung bekomm. 

Und die Wärmebehandlung ist so ca zwischen 180 und 400° und das ganze so zwischen 1 und 24h, je nach Legierung. 
Da sollte man sich dann schon genau auskennen....Und den passenden Ofen muss man dazu auch noch haben.
Ich habs schonmal nicht.
Habe aber auch schon ohne Wärmebehandlung geschweißt und passable Ergebnisse erhalten. Mein Rahmen hat danach auch nochmal 2 Jahre gehalten.

Von allzu vielen Gussets rate ich ab. Dadurch hat man nur deutlich mehr Schweißnähte was dazu führt dass man umso mehr Hitze in den Rahmen bekommt. 
Normal reißt nicht die Schweißnaht, sondern der Bereich daneben. Umso mehr Schweißnähte, umso mehr Bereiche daneben ;-)

Soweit von mir

Gruß
erwin


----------



## ingoingo (10. April 2013)

Gibt ja auch Aluminiumlegierungen die Kalthaushärten. Da reicht eine Woche liegen lassen teilweise schon aus um eine Festigkeitserhöhung in hohem Maße zu bekommen.


----------

